# Who's got a bf/gf?



## Sonicdude41 (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone have a bf/gf right now?  I recently got a bf and he is wonderful.  I love him to death!  

So... what about you guys?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 7, 2009)

You changed it to bf/gf :O


----------



## Fontana (Feb 7, 2009)

i have had 2 gfs, but they were crap gfs lol


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 7, 2009)

yep. i live with my boyfriend, and we've been together for 2 years. we met on-line on FFXI, and talked for 5 years before he came to america to look for an internship to do with software engineering. he stayed with me, and we were just friends. by the time he left, we were more than just friends, and i took the opportunity to come and see new zealand. <3 we're going back to america in june, and we'll be getting married within the year after we go back.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 7, 2009)

Working on it


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a boyfriend but he got weird <_<.

I like one guy atm, and think 4 other are really cute.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 7, 2009)

Bf.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 7, 2009)

Who in their right mine would be mine? =/


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm single ^__^

shadap -__-
XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2009)

Im happily taken ^.^


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2009)

One word. Nope.


----------



## Anna (Feb 7, 2009)

Singleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 7, 2009)

No, because no one would ever want to date me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor Furreh..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you even have to ask? <3<3<3<3<3<3<3
And Furry, I would if I wasn't already taken. ;D


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2009)

o_e I do like one girl... -_-


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 7, 2009)

sigh I had someone until recently, I hate it when things go wrong but I suppose they are bound to until you find the right person.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

I like this girl, but I don't have the guts to ask her out.
So, no.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a boy friend....
hes a wite guy with an afro!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a girlfriend for 4 years, then we went to different schools and we lost touch. But I have another wonderful one now!


----------



## JJH (Feb 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> No, because no one would ever want to date me.


I WOULD.

I has a speshul someone already named Prez, though. Oh well.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Feb 7, 2009)

im free so free


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I like this girl, but I don't have the <big>guts</big> to ask her out.
> So, no.


mee too  T_T


----------



## Erica (Feb 7, 2009)

Single.

It doesn't really matter right now cuz the guys at my school are douches.
But I used to have a boyfriend and he was wonderful until I found out that he liked someone else.
xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you would.


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 8, 2009)

yessssssss! i have a boyfriend!
we will be 2 years in april! DDDDDD
<big>i am super happy with him ^ - ^  <3</big>


----------



## DarkToad64 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have GF shes great! she likes all the stuff i do and we have all the same classes.


----------



## JobySheepie (Feb 8, 2009)

_I used to have a bf, some time ago :x I like someone though, but just manage to say hi when we cross each other in the hallway...  o//o_


----------



## Hal (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm single  
:huh:	 

Tadow
Why be Taken,when you could be Cupid


----------



## Elliot (Feb 8, 2009)

I like someone.... 
Idk if she likes me back..
though..  B)


----------



## ChrisOG (Feb 8, 2009)

yes i do. She is totally hot.


----------



## Nic (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like you people have lovely people. Where I live in Florida, Nobody beleives in Bi sexuall relations or gay. Yeah, I'm happily single.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got a GF. Though her life got a bit rocky..... A lot rocky..... Verge of suicide rocky... Anyways, that doesn't matter now does it? :U


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Looks like you people have lovely people. Where I live in Florida, Nobody beleives in Bi sexuall relations or gay. Yeah, I'm happily single.


Yeah, not many people do unfortunately. =/


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 8, 2009)

I had a long distance relationship but she didn't really find that fun. Long story short I'm single again.


----------



## Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

yep. ^__^


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 8, 2009)

single.

almost every girl at my school is a hoe.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

@ Bittermeat- .... *no comment*
Me, single.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have a gf,
but when I like someone, I'm not a little *censored.4.0* about it.
I go up to her and tell her like it is.


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 8, 2009)

I told this girl I like her, but it wasn't me she didn't like, she said she wasn't dating atm.

>_____________________________>


----------



## Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I don't have a gf,
> but when I like someone, I'm not a little *censored.4.0* about it.
> I go up to her and tell her like it is.


i wish more guys did that instead of playing games -.-


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a gf.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 8, 2009)

*Expects To See Drama Teens Here*.

I've had like 4 but they were all jerks.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> *<big>*Expects To See Drama Teens Here*.</big>*
> 
> I've had like 4 but they were all jerks.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 8, 2009)

I use to have a (online) girlfriend about a year ago. Our friendship ended last September.
I do miss her *sigh* But oh well, life goes on..


----------



## Andrew (Feb 8, 2009)

My girlfriend just broke up with me so nope.


----------



## JJH (Feb 8, 2009)

Eh, I like a girl, and she knows, but I'm kind of glad we aren't dating. We've been friends since we were two or three, and I wouldn't wanna mess that up.


----------



## AC_Goddess (Feb 11, 2009)

Me! They turn up in places where I least expect.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 11, 2009)

AC_Goddess said:
			
		

> Me! They turn up in places where I least expect.


Whats their name?


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 11, 2009)

my girlfriend and i have lived together for over a year now


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 12, 2009)

Err....I like someone who likes me back... (I LOVE HIM ALOT! YOU HAVE NO IDEA <3)
Idk if were dating...yet....

Im working on it so shut up! <3


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 12, 2009)

i got a boyfriend we've been going out for 10 months and i love him soo much <3


----------



## djman900 (Feb 12, 2009)

i just broke  up


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 12, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> i just broke  up


aww :[


----------



## ACCF lover (Feb 12, 2009)

i WISH i had a girlfriend
lol


----------



## VantagE (Feb 12, 2009)

Single


----------



## stand (Feb 12, 2009)

single fo'sho! ^-^ haha nah i have one, but its fun telling people i dont have one.
cuz then he feels bad


----------



## cxjxfx (Feb 12, 2009)

single and happy


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 12, 2009)

Single. So very single. OTL


----------



## Princess (Feb 13, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double awww :[


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope, never had one. I'm in 9th grade and never really tried to get one. Nobody really would go good with me, plus by the time I get to know any girl good enough, we are just good friends, and doing something like going out would just make things different, and not in a good way. I've always had a thing for the older girls, and I go to high school next year so... Hopefully I can do something and not make it stupid then.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Most of you are too young to be seriously involved with someone


----------



## scrunch (Feb 13, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> i have had 2 gfs, but they were crap gfs lol


lol, thats mean....  ^_^


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

lol trust me, everyone who acts like that towards the whole dating scene, eventually gets theirs.  I've seen enough people get theirs in my day lol


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

im getting a close friend... also goth... closer... if you know wat i mean... if that fails im back to being alone...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had a gf since November 08.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I've had a gf since November 08.


well done... *gives medal*


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Im happily single (NOT REALLY!!!!!)
I swear i have a list of people i think are cute. theres like 15 people on it.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

A list actually written out on paper?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Most of you are too young to be seriously involved with someone


Although I don't do the whole 'infatuation' thing, the way I see it, is when you can drive, you know true love.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 13, 2009)

no...in my mind.the list is in my mind


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Very untrue.  No one knows what true love is, until they've had enough life experience.  That comes with time.  When you can drive at 15-16 years old your body is still going through so many hormonal changes, that there is no way to differentiate between true love and infatuation.  Most of the people you talk to in Highschool, and even in college, you will not still be associating with after.  Most refuse to believe it, but things will change when you get out of school.  That is when things really start opening up.  

You cannot have true love, without true heartbreak.  When I say heartbreak, i mean real heartbreak... Not... Suzy didnt say hi to me in lunch today, I'm so sad.  I mean truly losing someone.

Like I said, it all will come with experience.  And eventually you will find that special someone, and your heart and soul will sing every day when you wake up.  I speak from experience.  I now am engaged to my beautiful bride to be, and things couldnt be any better.

I'm not saying avoid the relationships at a young age... I'm not saying that at all.  In fact, get as much experience as you can with the opposite sex.  My relationship now wouldnt be what it is, without my prior experience.  It allowed it to blossom into what it is today.  What I am saying, is don't get too serious in your relationships now.  Will just cause way too many headaches.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been with my gf since April 08. :3


----------



## jadenmcrae (Feb 13, 2009)

i got my gf a neclace for valentines day


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Very untrue.  No one knows what true love is, until they've had enough life experience.  That comes with time.  When you can drive at 15-16 years old your body is still going through so many hormonal changes, that there is no way to differentiate between true love and infatuation.  Most of the people you talk to in Highschool, and even in college, you will not still be associating with after.  Most refuse to believe it, but things will change when you get out of school.  That is when things really start opening up.
> 
> You cannot have true love, without true heartbreak.  When I say heartbreak, i mean real heartbreak... Not... Suzy didnt say hi to me in lunch today, I'm so sad.  I mean truly losing someone.
> 
> ...


I've had true heartbreak, it made me suicidal. But I know true love as well, I love my gf to the point of obsession. Don't take that the wrong way though.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 13, 2009)

jadenmcrae said:
			
		

> i got my gf a neclace for valentines day


Lol

School boy crush


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

You have had a girlfriend die?  That is true heartbreak.  You will all understand when you are out of highschool and college.  When you are I want you to remember old DirtyD lol

I got my girlfriend nothing more than a card and a dozen roses for V-day.  But thats because she just recently got a 900 dollar engagement ring lol


----------



## Hal (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah Im Single But.......
Theres this girl Ive known since July 07
Ive had the biggest crush on her 
I would go on dates with girls but....
I never felt the feeling I had for this girl.
with all the girls I was dating.
I still have those feeling for her Today.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

Not me... :'( I'm 18 and I've never even kissed before... =(


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm nearly 30, I better have been kissed before lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, another Valentine's Day and no one to spend it with... I do like a girl, but she'll never go out with me... I even made a blog about it here.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you asked her?  

Any guy has a shot with any girl.  It is all about talking to the opposite sex.  You have to make her feel special.  Make her feel like no one else has before.  Some girls, expect you to hit on them.  Those type of girls you want to just talk to, like a real person.  Not like a piece of meat.  Show no interest in getting together, offer yourself.  Friendship, and if you play your cards right, you could be with her before you know it.  Each woman is different, but all of them want the same basic things.  To feel special, loved, and unique.  You give that to a woman, and you can have any woman you want.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Have you asked her?


Read the blog. (Note: It's VERY long.)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> You have had a girlfriend die?  That is true heartbreak.  You will all understand when you are out of highschool and college.  When you are I want you to remember old DirtyD lol
> 
> I got my girlfriend nothing more than a card and a dozen roses for V-day.  But thats because she just recently got a 900 dollar engagement ring lol


My gf never died.... but sometimes teenagers do feel true love and true heartbreak early.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Any guy has a shot with any girl. It is all about talking to the opposite sex. You have to make her feel special. Make her feel like no one else has before. Some girls, expect you to hit on them. Those type of girls you want to just talk to, like a real person. Not like a piece of meat. Show no interest in getting together, offer yourself. Friendship, and if you play your cards right, you could be with her before you know it. Each woman is different, but all of them want the same basic things. To feel special, loved, and unique. You give that to a woman, and you can have any woman you want.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Any guy has a shot with any girl. It is all about talking to the opposite sex. You have to make her feel special. Make her feel like no one else has before. Some girls, expect you to hit on them. Those type of girls you want to just talk to, like a real person. Not like a piece of meat. Show no interest in getting together, offer yourself. Friendship, and if you play your cards right, you could be with her before you know it. Each woman is different, but all of them want the same basic things. To feel special, loved, and unique. You give that to a woman, and you can have any woman you want.


I have woman emotions when it comes to love.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Any guy has a shot with any girl. It is all about talking to the opposite sex. You have to make her feel special. Make her feel like no one else has before. Some girls, expect you to hit on them. Those type of girls you want to just talk to, like a real person. Not like a piece of meat. Show no interest in getting together, offer yourself. Friendship, and if you play your cards right, you could be with her before you know it. Each woman is different, but all of them want the same basic things. To feel special, loved, and unique. You give that to a woman, and you can have any woman you want.


You don't understand... She'll NEVER go out with me...

http://vgdistrict.com/showthread.php?t=19811


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Most teenagers think they do.  Until they get older and realize how trivial things are when you are a teenager.  The same happened to me... Thought my life was over after my girl left me when I was in Highschool.  But it wasn't.  I grew up a little bit and it just went from there.


I read thru as much of the blog as I could get thru.  You cant have a friend do it for you.  You have to be a man and do it yourself.  And not in an email message.  Like i said, any man can win any woman's heart.  You just have to learn how to talk to women.  Many girls are used to guys throwing mushy stuff their way, and then turning out to being buttholes.  Being mushy wont do it.

And yes she would, if you did/said the right thing... She would go out with you.  You have to go about it a different way


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Most teenagers think they do.  Until they get older and realize how trivial things are when you are a teenager.  The same happened to me... Thought my life was over after my girl left me when I was in Highschool.  But it wasn't.  I grew up a little bit and it just went from there.
> 
> 
> I read thru as much of the blog as I could get thru.  You cant have a friend do it for you.  You have to be a man and do it yourself.  And not in an email message.  Like i said, any man can win any woman's heart.  You just have to learn how to talk to women.  Many girls are used to guys throwing mushy stuff their way, and then turning out to being buttholes.  Being mushy wont do it.
> ...


I would die for my girlfriend, and would do anything for her except cheat on her and dump her, just the thought of her helps me get through the day.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Most teenagers think they do.  Until they get older and realize how trivial things are when you are a teenager.  The same happened to me... Thought my life was over after my girl left me when I was in Highschool.  But it wasn't.  I grew up a little bit and it just went from there.
> 
> 
> I read thru as much of the blog as I could get thru.  You cant have a friend do it for you.  You have to be a man and do it yourself.  And not in an email message.  Like i said, any man can win any woman's heart.  You just have to learn how to talk to women.  Many girls are used to guys throwing mushy stuff their way, and then turning out to being buttholes.  Being mushy wont do it.
> ...


No, I've tried everything. If you would have read the whole blog, you would know. Actually, I kept trying even after I stopped updating the blog. She just won't go out with me. She sees me as a close friend, and that's it.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

And I would do the same for my fiancee.  But I do know that if we were to ever break up, my life would continue.  It would suck.  Big time... But life carries on.

Tye... I'm speaking from true experience.... I had this girl, that I was crushing on for awhile.  I still remember her... 6'1'', long blonde hair, perfect...... assets, long skinny legs, perfect soft skin, tight little caboose... omg She was amazing.... And I thought I never had a chance.  She shot me down several times as well... But instead of going that route, i decided to be her friend, and show I wasnt doing it just to get with her.  We ended up dating for quite some time... and we eventually went our seperate ways.

The point is, that it is possible.  Another way I can put it, every woman has a different lock, but the same basic combination.  You just need the right key in order to open that lock.

Being a close friend, you already have your foot in the door.  Eventually that door will open, you cant lose faith in it, and you cant give up.  Just dont be pushy about it.  It will happen

Futurama last nite is a good example of this.  Last nite was the episode with the Harlem Globetrotters, where Fry is trying to win over Leela, and no matter WHAT he does, he cant win her heart.  At the end you find out that he moved the stars themselves, to write her a love note in the sky.  Same basic concept.  You have to do something so extraordinary that she cant help it.  That her heart will be won over.  You just havent found the right key yet is all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> And I would do the same for my fiancee.  But I do know that if we were to ever break up, my life would continue.  It would suck.  Big time... But life carries on.
> 
> Tye... I'm speaking from true experience.... I had this girl, that I was crushing on for awhile.  I still remember her... 6'1'', long blonde hair, perfect...... assets, long skinny legs, perfect soft skin, tight little caboose... omg She was amazing.... And I thought I never had a chance.  She shot me down several times as well... But instead of going that route, i decided to be her friend, and show I wasnt doing it just to get with her.  We ended up dating for quite some time... and we eventually went our seperate ways.
> 
> ...


Listen, not _all_ girls are like that. This one...she's made her mind up.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

When you are older you will realize that they are.  They all want the same basic things.  You just havent said or done the right thing yet.  I've been with so many women in my day, that it is all experience talking.  You could be the nerdiest guy in the world, and still would have a shot with a super model.  If you give up, then yes, you will never have a chance.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 13, 2009)

the sad thing(not really) is that im 11 and ive been kissed before.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Age doesnt have anything to do with when you were kissed.  Doesnt make anyone any cooler than anyone else, to be kissed before someone else


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> When you are older you will realize that they are.  They all want the same basic things.  You just havent said or done the right thing yet.  I've been with so many women in my day, that it is all experience talking.  You could be the nerdiest guy in the world, and still would have a shot with a super model.  If you give up, then yes, you will never have a chance.


You act as if girls are all the same...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

I just said they werent the same... But the same basic concept applies to each.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I just said they werent the same... But the same basic concept applies to each.


That's not true.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes it is.  When you all get older you will realize it to be true.  Yes the way you do it isnt going to be IDENTICAL everytime, because no person is identical to anyone else inside.  But the same concept is the same.  I have been with over 50 women in my day, not too many.  But enough to know.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Yes it is.  When you all get older you will realize it to be true.  Yes the way you do it isnt going to be IDENTICAL everytime, because no person is identical to anyone else inside.  But the same concept is the same.  I have been with over 50 women in my day, not too many.  But enough to know.


All girls don't want the same thing.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

No not the exact same thing, but they want the same basic things.  They want to feel loved.  They want to feel special.  They want to feel unique.  EVERY woman I've EVER met has wanted those basic things.  Maybe they dont want them when they are 15 or 16... But they aren't women yet.  They are girls.  There is a big difference between a woman, and a girl.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 13, 2009)

I had one a few years back, not at the moment however .


----------



## stand (Feb 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. arent ya one to talk. ;D dont ya know obsession is infatuation?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 13, 2009)

stand said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 13, 2009)

Just reading these makes me LOL.....

I dated a 7th grader last year (6th grade for me), because she asked an I said yes.

Too bad I didn't know her name or who she was. xD

We broke up a week later.
"Why?"
"Woman, I don't even know yo name!"


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Yes it is.  When you all get older you will realize it to be true.  Yes the way you do it isnt going to be IDENTICAL everytime, because no person is identical to anyone else inside.  But the same concept is the same.  I have been with over 50 women in my day, not too many.  But enough to know.


So by your logic, I can get _any_ girl in the world to go out with me? Lol.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 13, 2009)

Woohoo

Today I got  the girl I liked 3 roses and a teddy bear and told her the truth

2 thumbs up for me.

: 3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 13, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Woohoo
> 
> Today I got  the girl I liked 3 roses and a teddy bear and told her the truth
> 
> ...


"But what was her answer?"

YOU: "..............No."


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes that is exactly what I mean.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 13, 2009)

Toon][quote="QNT3N said:
			
		

> Woohoo
> 
> Today I got  the girl I liked 3 roses and a teddy bear and told her the truth
> 
> ...


"But what was her answer?"

YOU: "..............No."[/quote]What the hell are you talking about

I didnt ask her out, I just told her I liked her. Do a little reading.


----------



## Holycrumbs (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't even know WHY I staggered into this thread, cuz all it's doing is making the pain seem oh so much greater due to the fact that I've been single my whole life!!!  :'(


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 14, 2009)

Holycrumbs said:
			
		

> I don't even know WHY I staggered into this thread, cuz all it's doing is making the pain seem oh so much greater due to the fact that I've been single my whole life!!!  :'(


No game, eh?

Don't worry what the girl thinks about you, just talk, and dont sound stupid while your doing it.

Me, I walk up to girls and get a conversation going, and by the time its over, I have their number. Its pretty easy, really.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 14, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Holycrumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not easy if you have a bad reputation from your past when you were a hyperactive obsessing Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2009)

It's just that no girl likes me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It's just that no girl likes me.


what a low self-esteem


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

not anymore. i got dumped today  but oh well. ^_^


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> not anymore. i got dumped today  but oh well. ^_^


you were dumped on Valentines day! That's awful!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lilshortay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He put a [  ] Does that make him not care?

Single and do not care.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

i have a valentine,but not a bf. [ soon hopefully ]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not kidding. They all tell me to go to... you know. Or GT*O.


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure your just approaching the situation the wrong way. Is it like right when you walk up to them that they just cuss you out or something?


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well theres nothing i can do about..it happens and thats life.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, what do you do??? go up to them and ask them to go out with you?


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 14, 2009)

i have a boyfriend
the first romantic one that i actually like for looks and not just personality
im not shallow but its nice to have a fit bf too 
he's really sweet, turning up on my doorstep just for a hug


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, but on Valentines day......


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 14, 2009)

my bf had to work today gr lolz


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats low,i mean for the gf, at least wait a day or something


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Tye your link isn't working D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't, and I'm glad.

I like being single.


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess..but the world didnt stop turning so im okay


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 14, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> i have a valentine,but not a bf. [ soon hopefully ]


Same here.
I have like a bunch of valentines but I'm single. ^.^
I'm actually loving being single. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 14, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't, and I'm glad.
> 
> I like being single.


Well I guess there are some good things to being single.
Single: Can choose from a variety of products.
Not Single: Has to use the same product over and over.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 14, 2009)

I CRUSH THE LOVE OF INNOCENTS


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ex-*censored.3.0*ing-actly.


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 14, 2009)

i love being taken cause it makes me feel like someone actually cares about me :/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do too..i mean, for now.

i've seen some of ma friends with b/fs,and the boys at my school can be a little drama queens or however you wanna put it 
i lik emy valentine thoo...=D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 14, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah until your protection breaks and you get the product pregnant and the product forces you to get involved and brings you on the Maury show and screams at you.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     ok....


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! so true xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't actually have sex, though.
No teenage pregnancy for me!

And while online dating is fine, doing it as a teen is... kinda odd.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 14, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 more reason why DF is one of the most intelligent TBT members.


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( :'(


----------



## Erica (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a crush on..................












Matt!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 14, 2009)

BF acted an ass.

Now I'm single.


----------



## Nic (Feb 14, 2009)

<_< I'm gay btw.  Oh yeah I hate valentines day.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow.. The girl I liked just got taken away from one of my best friends but I'm not mad at him. Oh well. THE HUNT CONTINUES!


----------



## Erica (Feb 14, 2009)

Asian guys capture my heart.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 14, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Asian guys capture my heart.


Aww, that's sweet.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2009)

'o' The girl I like has a secret admirer, and it's not me.


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Asian guys capture my heart.


with u there sista x]


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Asian guys capture my heart.


so why is it only Asians?


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz over half of them are hot and....THE HAIR srusly orangey redish brownish blackish hair x]


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so your saying looks are the only thing that matter?


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. but its y we like them x] i go 4 the personality of a guy btw


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you go for the personality, then why should skin color matter?


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just cuz i like asians doesnt mean i dont like other guys. 
hello? 3rd spoiler chase crawford x]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

But Asian guys have small...


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> But Asian guys have small...


just so you know, you made my day with that comment.


----------



## Ryann (Feb 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD lol. I literally started laughing as soon as i saw that xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

Ryann said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Same here.
There was this thing in school about that.....xDDDD


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a thing everywhere about that lol, especially liked the South Park with that "Because we have... vedy small *censored.8.1*"  lmao


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 15, 2009)

im takenn.
it will be 4 months on the 27th. 
it would have been a year on feb. 13th, but i broke up wit him last yearrr. 
this is out third time going back out =]


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 15, 2009)

I did that once before lol.. Dated this girl 7 times in a 4 year period lol

I'm happy with my girl now... We are engaged, and have been living together for over a year now


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 15, 2009)

barghh i'm sad ;( all single still for tails.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2009)

Girls are the ultimate evil in the world.

Not really, but yes I have a girlfriend.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 15, 2009)

lol only someone with a girlfriend could say they are an ultimate evil


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

Happily Single


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> Happily Single


"Happily"
Pfft.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's not obnoxious.

"hai guiz i got an gurlfend i never met b4 but we gun get married cuz u cant be happy and signle at the same time lol"


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad and single


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no no no. You need a girlfriend you've never met before to truly be happy.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't cyber date.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

Never. If you do, you could be dating an 80 year old hobo for all you know.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Never. If you do, you could be dating an 80 year old hobo for all you know.


But it's the only way to find true happiness!


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.- ........


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

For all I know, YOU could be an 80 year old hobo. And hitler's true happiness was ruling the world. (Not that I like hitler.)


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> For all I know, YOU could be an 80 year old hobo. And hitler's true happiness was ruling the world. (Not that I like hitler.)


you talking to me???


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

No, I'm talking to JJH.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You are an 80-year old hobo.


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> No, I'm talking to JJH.


Oh ok sorry


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Never. If you do, you could be dating an 80 year old hobo for all you know.


Hobos don't have computers.


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut Up


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

He could work too, but I was talking to you.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not very nice.


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
Owned


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an 80 year old hobo..


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would be nice to you if u were nice to me but i dont think calling someone a 80-year old hobo is very nice


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

How the heck did this thread become a flame war?.......Oh well...


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeze, it was a joke. Learn to take one?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> How the heck did this thread become a flame war?.......Oh well...


Its not a flamewar, do your reading.


----------



## goodroy55 (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i thought u were serious....  <_<  sorry


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

goodroy55 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you POSSIBLY think he was serious?


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> goodroy55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm NEVER serious.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

He could have had enough money to buy one, but not enough for a house. He could have then broken into someone's house, plugged it in, and got a TBT account for no reason. 

Hub leave. You'll just say this fails and threaten to get an admin. You have no purpose here.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok this isnt  flame war. Sorry..


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> He could have had enough money to buy one, but not enough for a house. He could have then broken into someone's house, plugged it in, and got a TBT account for no reason.


Dude, you are 2 pages late.

And you dont need a house to use a computer.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> He could have had enough money to buy one, but not enough for a house. He could have then broken into someone's house, plugged it in, and got a TBT account for no reason.


80-year-olds don't know how to use the internet.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd really like to go back to insulting Mega and his e-wife, personally.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

They learned from their grandsons.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> They learned from their grandsons.


Are you done?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> They learned from their grandsons.


Hobos all sell their semen for money, they don't father children.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80-year old hobos shoot ddust though.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can sell your testicles for $500,000 a piece.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

How do you know? Did you sell yours or something. LOL jk.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> How do you know? Did you sell yours or something. LOL jk.


Your sig makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> How do you know? Did you sell yours or something. LOL jk.


I think I heard my little sister make that comeback a few years ago.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

True, true.

Wait, what?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

What about my sig? I'm about to eat you for breakfast. But really, back on topic. The hobo could have adopted or kidnapped a kid.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> WTF yes it does. Why? Cause you have no more comebacks?


Bad mistake


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> True, true.
> 
> Wait, what?


They're playing strip poker down at the bar tonight.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's stripping?


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> WTF yes it does. Why? Cause you have no more comebacks?


No, I just don't see how you can bust trust. Trust is not a solid object.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

I see your point. But back on topic, the hobo could have adopted or kidnapped.


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prez


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF EWWWWWWWWW :X  :X  :X  :X


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SUCK


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I see your point. But back on topic, the hobo could have adopted or kidnapped.


Your not funny.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I see your point. But back on topic, the hobo could have adopted or kidnapped.


But then he wouldn't have grandchildren.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

Whatever. I'm done with that now. It got boring. T_T


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny Prez?!?!1?


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Prez.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 15, 2009)

Internet dating isn't bad, if you know how to go about it.  I met my fiancee on the internet, and as I said, we've been living together for over a year now


----------



## JJH (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> I'd really like to go back to insulting Mega and his e-wife, personally.


Yus/No?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

What would you use on them?


----------



## Zelcrim (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont have a gf ):


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

You can still be glad and be single. Glad > Happy


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 15, 2009)

single ATM....but...workin on it....ish


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the way he said it, never said you have to be in a relationship to be happy, once again JJH you have tooken something I said to seriously. (Btw you can insult me all you want, just not her, that's one way to get me extremely pissed.)


----------

